# Has anyone ever seen a Boat Home?



## cwinger (Oct 11, 2009)

I found a Boat Home for sale yesterday. Made by Bote-Home CO. Of Ark. Date of manufacture is 4/73. I have never seen nor heard of these. I haven't found one shred of evidence of them on the internet. 

The back of this opens up and you pull a boat into it for travel. It has a galley, stove,sink,fridge,countertop and cabinets in the front, with bunks that fold down in the back after you take the boat out. I was considering buying it and using it for hauling my four wheeler or motorcycle. It is extremely solid. I know it's ugly and old but very unique.

Anyone have any info one these? Thanks


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

This looks like a Red Neck version of a James Bondmobile...

It's a joke dude, the boat is BEHIND the trailer, it just LOOKS like a boat/trailer/multi use whatcha ma call it....


----------



## Ashley (Dec 9, 2021)

l2l said:


> This looks like a Red Neck version of a James Bondmobile...
> 
> It's a joke dude, the boat is BEHIND the trailer, it just LOOKS like a boat/trailer/multi use whatcha ma call it....



Wasn't a joke at all. My great grandfather was the inventor of Bote-Home. Just never took off.


----------



## krys091 (7 mo ago)

Ashley said:


> Wasn't a joke at all. My great grandfather was the inventor of Bote-Home. Just never took off.


We had one when I was 3 or 4 in the 80's, I just found a picture of me standing in front of it and was trying to find more information about it. Not much out there!


----------

